# Tellington Touch



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

What is the best book on this? I would love to learn more about it and how to do it. I have some experience but not enough to feel confident. Thanks
Kay


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i have the t-touch book for horses, never seen it for dogs, maybe could use some of the same tatics


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Shoot, I can't remember the name, but it's got a glossy blue cover, filled with pics, and I bet there's a companion dvd by now. It's something about getting in touch eith your dog?


----------

